# MAJESTICS CHICAGO C.C PICNIC



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

just to put it out there for evryone out there now our annual picnic is going to be august 30 at labagh woods (foster & cicero) chicago il ... more info to be added soon, we just locked the permits down and wanted to get the date out there for evryone. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
BIG M BABY


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

StreetStyle will be there


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

* AUGUST 30TH, 2008* YES THATS A SATURDAY!!

THIS IS THE DATE OF OUR ANNUAL *MAJESTICS CHICAGO PICNIC* AT FOSTER AND CICERO

WE WILL HAVE MORE INFO, LIKE ALEX SAID WE JUST LOCKED THE DATE IN; AND LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ....

:cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

let us know homies


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 17 2008, 01:03 AM~9961317
> *let us know homies
> *


x2


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

We'll be there.


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 15 2008, 01:58 PM~9950688
> *just to put it out there for evryone out there now our annual picnic is going to be august 30 at labagh woods  (foster & cicero) chicago il ... more info to be added soon, we just locked the permits down and wanted to get the date out there for evryone.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


El Barrio C.C. will be there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 16 2008, 10:19 AM~9956932
> * AUGUST 30TH, 2008 YES THATS A SATURDAY!!
> 
> THIS IS THE DATE OF OUR ANNUAL MAJESTICS CHICAGO PICNIC AT FOSTER AND CICERO
> ...


 are we going to have a hop?
any rules or just pull up! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

just pull up! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 17 2008, 07:47 PM~9965677
> *just pull up!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 i like that,we dont need no excuses or crying :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

will be there for sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 11:44 AM~9963254
> *We'll be there.
> *


yeah. what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 17 2008, 10:29 PM~9966517
> *yeah. what he said. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

los neighbors will be there


----------



## first class (Jan 14, 2007)

first class customs will be there


----------



## first class (Jan 14, 2007)

omaha ne in the house


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled will be there


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 17 2008, 10:20 PM~9966462
> *i like that,we dont need no excuses or crying :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> will be there for sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wow.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

do you guys have the address to the park so i can mapquest it..is nonlowriders aloud? :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

who has some pics of previous years for those who haven't been there that way they know what this show is all about!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Feb 18 2008, 09:29 PM~9973826
> *who has some pics of previous years for those who haven't been there that way they know what this show is all about!!!
> *


check out myspace listed below


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 18 2008, 10:32 PM~9973846
> *check out myspace listed below
> *


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its a lowrider picnic, so we mainly want LowRiders there, other custom cars are welcomed too, just dont pull up in your "stock" car and expect to park with the custom rides cuz we wont permit it. :biggrin: 

unless it locks up about 4ft and drops the ass end on the concrete with the front wheels touchin' the sky!! :yes:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82+Feb 18 2008, 01:01 AM~9968368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 18 2008, 10:14 PM~9975011
> *its a lowrider picnic, so we mainly want LowRiders there, other custom cars are welcomed too, just dont pull up in your "stock" car and expect to park with the custom rides cuz we wont permit it.  :biggrin:
> 
> unless it locks up about 4ft and drops the ass end on the concrete with the front wheels touchin' the sky!!  :yes:
> *


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO C.C will be there  :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whos ride is the one on the left with the majestics shirt. the pinstriping is noice!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its ours from the detroit chapter, and oh yeah we will be there also in force


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 19 2008, 08:17 PM~9981269
> *its ours from the detroit chapter, and oh yeah we will be there also in force
> *


sounds good Jimmy. I should have the Lac workin REAL good by then :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:loco: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:no: Lets keep this Thread only related to the topic, No posting flyers of other picnics in here.. Thanks!!


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

no problem bro just wanted to invite ya guys :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

we will be there


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 25 2008, 05:19 PM~10026853
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


shit man just watching the snow come down again.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 25 2008, 04:42 PM~10027491
> *shit man just watching the snow come down again.
> *


sup? yall gonna come to one of these cruises in K.C. this summer?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: ^^^


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10000369
> *:no:  Lets keep this Thread only related to the topic, No posting flyers of other picnics in here.. Thanks!!
> *


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2008, 11:44 AM~9963254
> *We'll be there.
> *


STOP THROUGH AND PICK US UP.......LETS MAKE IT A " M "ISSOURI " I " THANG :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HOWS MY BOYZ FROM CHICAGO CHAPTER?????? EL ADAM " L.A."!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10046082
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 27 2008, 11:45 PM~10046896
> *:biggrin: HOWS MY BOYZ FROM CHICAGO CHAPTER?????? EL ADAM " L.A."!!!
> *


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm putting in the Calendario


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey is your cousin coming in to cook :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2008, 08:27 PM~10080042
> *hey is your cousin coming in to cook :biggrin:
> *


lol i told them to come out to chicago but well see whats up if not you know we can through down...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know hey next time you talk to him, tell him thanks for the hospitality. good to see you guys made it back safe


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 3 2008, 09:37 PM~10080602
> *i know hey next time you talk to him, tell him thanks for the hospitality. good to see you guys made it back safe
> *


yeah thanks Jimmy


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave: 
whats up Jimmy'S (plural)


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 5 2008, 11:34 AM~10093980
> *:wave:
> whats up Jimmy'S (plural)
> *


que onda neighbor, hows you new hood doing..... i forgot i still have it!!!!!!!!!!!!! come pick it up man....


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

los neighbors will be there


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 5 2008, 07:20 PM~10098050
> *que onda neighbor, hows you new hood doing..... i forgot i still have it!!!!!!!!!!!!! come pick it up man....
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

give me a call when u have a minute so i can go pick it up


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 7 2008, 01:51 PM~10113262
> *give me a call when u have a minute so i can go pick it up
> *


lol when ever your ready, you can come by with the ride and well throw it on


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 3 2008, 06:28 PM~10080058
> *lol i told them to come out to chicago but well see whats up if not you know we can through down...
> *


ok. now i know who you are. that was YOUR cuz that cooked at the palace. shit was good too. that was a blast!!!!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 7 2008, 03:48 PM~10114642
> *lol when ever your ready, you can come by with the ride and well throw it on
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 12 2008, 04:51 PM~10152825
> *
> *


let me know I will tag along if that ok neighbor.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 27 2008, 08:25 PM~10046082
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sr. silverio vamos a tener competencia o que? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Mar 16 2008, 06:50 PM~10181883
> *sr. silverio vamos a tener competencia o que? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 13 2008, 08:31 PM~10162954
> *let me know I will tag along if that ok neighbor.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

* THE BIGGEST & BADDEST PICNIC IN THE MIDWEST FOR THE REAL RIDERS IS GONNA BE HOT THIS YEAR!!!*









:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2008, 04:36 PM~10230440
> * THE BIGGEST & BADDEST PICNIC IN THE MIDWEST FOR THE REAL RIDERS IS GONNA BE HOT THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


we ll be there


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: Happy Easter from the Majestics Chi-Town!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

happy easter!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2008, 04:36 PM~10230440
> * THE BIGGEST & BADDEST PICNIC IN THE MIDWEST FOR THE REAL RIDERS IS GONNA BE HOT THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
we will be there at 9 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2008, 03:36 PM~10230440
> * THE BIGGEST & BADDEST PICNIC IN THE MIDWEST FOR THE REAL RIDERS IS GONNA BE HOT THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2008, 05:36 PM~10230440
> * THE BIGGEST & BADDEST PICNIC IN THE MIDWEST FOR THE REAL RIDERS IS GONNA BE HOT THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

TTT FOR THE "BIG M" HOLDIN DOWN THE MIDWEST!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10416312
> *TTT FOR THE "BIG M" HOLDIN DOWN THE MIDWEST!
> *


what up man you comeing to the Chi this year


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes Sir!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 15 2008, 02:58 PM~9950688
> *just to put it out there for evryone out there now our annual picnic is going to be august 30 at labagh woods  (foster & cicero) chicago il ... more info to be added soon, we just locked the permits down and wanted to get the date out there for evryone.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*WE HAVENT MISSED THIS EVENT IN YEARS YOU CAN COUNT ON OUR CREW TO SUPPORT THE BIG M LIKE ALWAYS* :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

its going to be a real good weekend :yes:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

TTT :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats good chicago


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 3 2008, 05:16 PM~10567962
> *whats good chicago
> *


JIMMMY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lllllllllllllllllloooooooooooosssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

*BEAUDETTE PARK IS LOCATED ON 4250 PARKWAY PONTIAC MI.
IF YOU ARE COMMING FROM I-94 YOU CAN TAKE IT TO TELEGRAPH NORTH (US 24) APOX. 24 MILES, VEER RIGHT ONTO OLD TELEGRAPH TO ORCHARD LK. RD. TURN RIGHT AND GO ABOUT 1/4 OF A MILE, YOU WILL SEE THE PARK ENTRANCE TO YOUR LEFT*


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

ttt

cuz its Friday!!


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Good Sunday Chicago :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 12 2008, 12:49 AM~10632906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: WHERES MY BOYZ FROM "TOGETHER CHICAGO" AT?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

HEY SILVER, HIT ME UP ON THOSE BATTERIES IF YOU NEED THEM


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Aug 30th around the corner.. get those hoppers ready


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 28 2008, 04:56 PM~10756343
> *Aug 30th around the corner.. get those hoppers ready
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 28 2008, 04:56 PM~10756343
> *Aug 30th around the corner.. get those hoppers ready
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 30 2008, 09:50 AM~10769867
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 28 2008, 04:56 PM~10756343
> *Aug 30th around the corner.. get those hoppers ready
> *


who is hopping this year,im ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I AM NOT MISSING THIS ONE....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 07:18 PM~10882681
> *I AM NOT MISSING THIS ONE....
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 16 2008, 03:01 PM~10881314
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


remember this one


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 07:18 PM~10882681
> *I AM NOT MISSING THIS ONE....
> *


I GOT A QUOTE FROM A BUDDY ON HOTEL ROOMS FOR THAT WEEKEND IF ANY ONE IS INTRESTED... LET ME KNOW


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 5 2008, 07:44 AM~10803654
> *who is hopping this year,im ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10891937
> *:biggrin:
> *


so you got the 63 working :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 17 2008, 10:24 PM~10892760
> *:biggrin:
> *


did you go find out about that hale I told you about homie?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 06:57 PM~10891937
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10901745
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10891937
> *:biggrin:
> *


SO WHATS GOING ON,YOU READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10899678
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


SO JIMMY YOU HOPPING AT THE PICNIC,ONE OF MY GUYS(BLUE 4 DOOR ITS READY)
10BATT SINGLE PUMP. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 19 2008, 01:00 AM~10903162
> *SO JIMMY YOU HOPPING AT THE PICNIC,ONE OF MY GUYS(BLUE 4 DOOR ITS READY)
> 10BATT SINGLE PUMP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ready....eeeeee you know i'm ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 19 2008, 12:06 PM~10905741
> *ready....eeeeee you know i'm ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10892726
> *so you got the 63 working :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 OOOOOOOOooooooooHHhhhhh!! :0 OwneD!!!

:cheesy: LOL!

Yea i remember it.. looks like you got it working. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 19 2008, 01:00 AM~10903162
> *SO JIMMY YOU HOPPING AT THE PICNIC,ONE OF MY GUYS(BLUE 4 DOOR ITS READY)
> 10BATT SINGLE PUMP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 OOOOOOOOOOoooooooHHHHhhhhh!! :cheesy:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10909062
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOoooooooHHHHhhhhh!!  :cheesy:
> *


    :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we will be there just hanging out, we retired from hopping, now its just drinking and having fun............well we always did that but know it dont cost as much


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 18 2008, 11:57 PM~10903140
> *SO WHATS GOING ON,YOU READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM ALWAYS READY , JUST HAVE TO GET MY ASS IN GEAR TO WORK ON MY OWN SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10910256
> *we will be there just hanging out, we retired from hopping, now its just drinking and having fun............well we always did that but know it dont cost as much
> *


I KNOW YOU WILL BRING AT LEAST ONE CAR TO HOP, YOU CANT DRINK AND HAVE FUN WITHOUT HOPPING :nosad:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats where you are wrong bob, i can drink and have fun watching fish fuck so i know i dont need to hop :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10910362
> *thats where you are wrong bob, i can drink and have fun watching fish fuck so i know i dont need to hop :0
> *


OK I DONT THINK I NEEDED TO KNOW THAT :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10910256
> *we will be there just hanging out, we retired from hopping, now its just drinking and having fun............well we always did that but know it dont cost as much
> *


it will be for free homie I got you Bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 11:08 PM~10910373
> *OK I DONT THINK I NEEDED TO KNOW THAT :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit as long as i got me real bro's there, i dont need to hop, its over rated anyway


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10910389
> *sorry :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO IM SORRY I JUST GOT A VISUAL OF THAT :wow: :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 11:14 PM~10910424
> *shit as long as i got me real bro's there, i dont need to hop, its over rated anyway
> *


I got you bro.we need to retier LOL let others have fun


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so you fockers are sick why are you visualizing me sitting naked on a bean bag eating cheetos, watching fish fuck, oh wait i never said anything about cheetos lolololololololololololol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10910455
> *so you fockers are sick why are you visualizing me sitting naked on a bean bag eating cheetos, watching fish fuck, oh wait i never said anything about cheetos lolololololololololololol
> *


DAMM DUDE THAT WAS MY VISION. ITS TRUE , ITS TRUE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10910455
> *so you fockers are sick why are you visualizing me sitting naked on a bean bag eating cheetos, watching fish fuck, oh wait i never said anything about cheetos lolololololololololololol
> *


we heard about KY LOL streaker :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up NIM and HOLLYWOOD BOB


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up NIM and HOLLYWOOD BOB


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2008, 10:22 PM~10910500
> *we heard about KY LOL streaker :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT HEAR ABOUT THAT SHIT,.. WAIT I DONT WANT TO KNOW,.... OK TELL ME


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up Jimmy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 19 2008, 10:22 PM~10910503
> *whats up NIM and HOLLYWOOD BOB
> *


WAZ UP BIG ..G


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10910500
> *we heard about KY LOL streaker :biggrin:
> *


that was one time and i got paid to do it..............................well actually no i didnt get paid but it was still fun :0 , boy is the picnic gonna be great this year, im bringing my bean bag and fish tank


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:25 PM~10910534
> *that was one time and i got paid to do it..............................well actually no i didnt get paid but it was still fun :0 , boy is the picnic gonna be great this year, im bringing my bean bag and fish tank
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ILL BRING THE CHEETOS


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 11:25 PM~10910534
> *that was one time and i got paid to do it..............................well actually no i didnt get paid but it was still fun :0 , boy is the picnic gonna be great this year, im bringing my bean bag and fish tank
> *


it will be fun regaurdless of hoppin or not.....but we will be set


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

alright goodnight all you sick freaks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10910558
> *alright goodnight all you sick freaks
> *


NIGHT-NIGHT JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10910558
> *alright goodnight all you sick freaks
> *


NIGHT-NIGHT JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO HEAR, IT WILL BE FUN.
LETS ROCK THIS PICNIC AND MAKE IT THE BEST EVER.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:0  :uh: whose calling whos out .its going to be good :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jun 20 2008, 10:49 AM~10912704
> *    :0    :uh: whose calling whos out .its going to be good :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


WHY WHAT YOU GOT???? :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 20 2008, 10:06 PM~10917781
> *WHY WHAT YOU GOT???? :biggrin:
> *


just for you to knw im redy


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I JUST SEEN THAT RO CHICAGO HAS THERE PICNIC ON THE 31ST OF AUG. SO THAT MEANS WE'LL BE HAVING A FULL WEEKEND HUH.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 03:32 PM~10926557
> *I JUST SEEN THAT RO CHICAGO HAS THERE PICNIC ON THE 31ST OF AUG. SO THAT MEANS WE'LL BE HAVING A FULL WEEKEND HUH.
> *


thas right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 04:32 PM~10926557
> *I JUST SEEN THAT RO CHICAGO HAS THERE PICNIC ON THE 31ST OF AUG. SO THAT MEANS WE'LL BE HAVING A FULL WEEKEND HUH.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats the word jo


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 25 2008, 10:44 PM~10952945
> *whats the word jo
> *


 thunderbird :biggrin: :biggrin: ,how its going you going to the aztlan show on sunday.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 25 2008, 11:50 PM~10952982
> *thunderbird :biggrin:  :biggrin: ,how its going you going to the aztlan show on sunday.
> *


im not sure man still got ALOT of work around here, bought my crib in feb. and just moving in and doing some detail sh-t..... BUT THE LAC WANTS TO PLAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Get your Rides ready, the Grills ready, the carne asada ready, the hoppers ready.... Cuz that date is getting closer !! Before you know it its here..

About 2 months to left!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 26 2008, 07:16 PM~10959219
> *Get your Rides ready, the Grills ready, the carne asada ready, the hoppers ready.... Cuz that date is getting closer !! Before you know it its here..
> 
> About 2 months to left!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 26 2008, 07:16 PM~10959219
> *Get your Rides ready, the Grills ready, the carne asada ready, the hoppers ready.... Cuz that date is getting closer !! Before you know it its here..
> 
> About 2 months to left!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 26 2008, 08:16 PM~10959219
> *Get your Rides ready, the Grills ready, the carne asada ready, the hoppers ready.... Cuz that date is getting closer !! Before you know it its here..
> 
> About 2 months to left!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hno: :barf:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin: Picnic is just around the corner!!!!!! Everyone getting ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey , Hey , Hey!! Wusup my RidaZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 3 2008, 08:00 PM~11008935
> *Hey , Hey , Hey!! Wusup my RidaZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

A little under 2 months to go !!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11032802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 9 2008, 04:09 PM~11048168
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


que onda neighbor


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 9 2008, 10:00 PM~11051579
> *que onda neighbor
> *


whats up bro! 
shit just beating the crap out of the car and getting it ready :biggrin: 
y tu? u guys almost ready?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 10 2008, 10:04 AM~11054253
> *whats up bro!
> shit just beating the crap out of the car and getting it ready  :biggrin:
> y tu? u guys almost ready?
> *


been ready just stayin low key right now cause of the crib,, but august will be the month :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Yup Lookin forward to seein' everyone this year... Heard there's gonna be Surprises!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11107278
> *Yup Lookin forward to seein' everyone this year... Heard there's gonna be Surprises!!!!  :0  :0
> *


 :barf: :barf: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Wusup Big Lazy , how ya doin homie :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Add us to your MySpace !! 

http://www.myspace.com/majesticschicago

Dont be shy!! lol


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

one month and a week left .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 21 2008, 11:54 AM~11139291
> *one month and  a week left ....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ya tu sabes lol


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 21 2008, 10:28 PM~11144801
> *ya tu sabes lol
> *


WAT IT DO!!!!! :biggrin:

its gonna be a great weekend i cant wait


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 7 2008, 07:48 PM~11032802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11032802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its almost here 1 month 1 week left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 28 2008, 12:21 PM~11196430
> *
> *


what up big rich


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11032802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A months to go !!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 30 2008, 08:41 AM~11213757
> *A months to go !!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you ready


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY+Jul 30 2008, 09:14 AM~11214154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 30 2008, 01:44 PM~11215647
> *x2
> :biggrin:
> *


till the wheels fall off or at least the front head lights right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

This is where the Big Boyz gonna show up to Play!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 30 2008, 05:48 PM~11217732
> *This is where the Big Boyz gonna show up to Play!!!!
> *


yup I'm all grown up now...... what was the quote from Training Day,,, "KING KONG AINT GOT SHIT ON ME"....


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

PLEASE CAN ANYBODY POST THE ADDRESS TO THE PICNIC SO I CAN MAPQUEST IT :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

"KING KONG aint got shit on me" :roflmao: < :roflmao: , It sounds like Rootten Apple is caling out KING KONG.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 31 2008, 02:34 AM~11219933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic. :biggrin: what car is king kong ?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 30 2008, 09:34 PM~11219933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


built not bought here HOMIE...BIG BODY 2 DOOR LAC SINGLE PUMP... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 30 2008, 10:25 PM~11220989
> *built not bought here HOMIE...BIG BODY 2 DOOR LAC SINGLE PUMP...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 30 2008, 08:34 PM~11219933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so its going on,this picnic its going to be real good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 31 2008, 12:37 AM~11221643
> *so its going on,this picnic its going to be real good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it will be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

WILL THERE BE A STICK SO THERES NO ARGUMENT ABOUT HIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jul 31 2008, 04:46 AM~11222472
> *WILL THERE BE  A STICK SO THERES NO ARGUMENT ABOUT HIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100+Jul 30 2008, 04:46 PM~11217710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was also on Malibu's Most Wanted


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11220989
> *built not bought here HOMIE...BIG BODY 2 DOOR LAC SINGLE PUMP...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 30 2008, 07:36 PM~11219963
> *post a pic. :biggrin: what car is king kong ?
> *


suburban got called out on the westside.post pics too


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Bought the car built huh :roflmao: :roflmao: What do u know homie when I got that car was semi built I have put alot of time and money into that car more than what ur car is worth. :guns:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 31 2008, 11:31 AM~11223810
> *Bought the car built huh :roflmao:  :roflmao: What do u know homie when I got that car was semi built I have put alot of time and money into that car more than what ur car is worth. :guns:
> *


WOW,, yeah thats true cadillac are a dime a dozen, true :biggrin: :biggrin: what ever homie dont talk shit just HOP it


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 31 2008, 11:52 AM~11223949
> *WOW,, yeah thats true cadillac are a dime a dozen, true :biggrin:  :biggrin: what ever homie dont talk shit just HOP it
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jul 31 2008, 10:05 AM~11223626
> *suburban got called out on the westside.post pics too
> *


yes i did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Kool, I hope to see you at Southside Cruzers show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Wait a minute!!!! Southside Cruisers is having a main event at there hop, an impala against an olds i think... We'll save this one for our picnic .. :biggrin: We gona let the cars do the Talkin' 

By the way , RottenApple was using that phrase from Training Day the movie, not to call you out.. lol.. BUT we will do it anywayz!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Another thing.. We are still undecided on bringing a stick to the hop, we will see.. The only problem is that when everyone sees the stick thats when the crowd gets Rowdy, and hard to control.. But we'll see..


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 31 2008, 04:50 PM~11226867
> *Wait a minute!!!! Southside Cruisers is having a main event at there hop, an impala against an olds i think... We'll save this one for our picnic ..  :biggrin:  We gona let the cars do the Talkin'
> 
> By the way , RottenApple was using that phrase from Training Day the movie, not to call you out.. lol.. BUT we will do it anywayz!!!!!!
> *


 AMEN


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Jul 30 2008, 09:28 PM~11219894
> *PLEASE CAN ANYBODY POST THE ADDRESS TO THE PICNIC SO I CAN MAPQUEST IT :biggrin:
> *


My bad Homie... here ya go.. even better a map... I dont think the park has an actual number address ..Its off the 90/94 expressway.. 










Yea we got the whole park :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 31 2008, 07:35 PM~11228945
> *My bad Homie... here ya go.. even better a map... I dont think the park has an actual number address ..Its off the 90/94 expressway..
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jul 31 2008, 04:05 PM~11223626
> *suburban got called out on the westside.post pics too
> *


? I got called out?Shit they deleted what i said because they can't take the truth. :uh:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 1 2008, 07:43 PM~11237526
> *? I got called out?Shit they deleted what i said because they can't take the truth. :uh:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 31 2008, 02:52 PM~11226882
> *Another thing.. We are still undecided on bringing a stick to the hop, we will see.. The only problem is that when everyone sees the stick thats when the crowd gets Rowdy, and hard to control.. But we'll see..
> *


I JUST THINK IT WOULD BE BEST TO HAVE A STICK SO THERES NO CONFUSION ON HIGHT. THAT SEEMS TO BE THE ISUE HERE. NOT THE BACK BUMPER. THATS MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 4 2008, 09:11 AM~11252829
> *TTT
> *


que onda neighbor..


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 4 2008, 11:50 AM~11254508
> *que onda neighbor..
> *


sorry 
missed you guys at the show but with all the running around didnt have enough time . :happysad: 
thank you MAJESTICS CHICAGO for your support


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 4 2008, 11:50 AM~11254508
> *que onda neighbor..
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE! :biggrin: 

how did the weather treat u yesterday?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 31 2008, 02:50 PM~11226867
> *Wait a minute!!!! Southside Cruisers is having a main event at there hop, an impala against an olds i think... We'll save this one for our picnic ..  :biggrin:  We gona let the cars do the Talkin'
> 
> By the way , RottenApple was using that phrase from Training Day the movie, not to call you out.. lol.. BUT we will do it anywayz!!!!!!
> *


I know who served ALL the single pumps at the southside show. :biggrin: Bumper, what 22-23 times. Didn't see any other bumper checkin' goin' on.  Whats up Silver? What are we doin' in here? Sounds like there is going to be some nosin' up? :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks like I might have to freshin' up the delta, and the ? :0 :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: what up Bruce, what up Ricardo


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 5 2008, 11:58 AM~11264810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave: what up Bruce, what up Ricardo
> *



Qvole homie... aqui nada mas en la oficina trabajando...
:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2008, 09:46 AM~11263230
> *I know who served ALL the single pumps at the southside show. :biggrin: Bumper, what 22-23 times. Didn't see any other bumper checkin' goin' on.  Whats up Silver? What are we doin' in here? Sounds like there is going to be some nosin' up? :biggrin:  :biggrin: Looks like I might have to freshin' up the delta, and the ? :0  :0
> *



Yes sir.. You know there will definatley be some nosin' up son!!!! Bring your Delta and the ****** , there will be plenty of cars to nose up with. :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 31 2008, 06:35 PM~11228945
> *My bad Homie... here ya go.. even better a map... I dont think the park has an actual number address ..Its off the 90/94 expressway..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: gracias


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ok people here we go, TO ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING TO OUR Chicago PICNIC, I HAVE SET UP RESERVATIONS AT 2 HOTELS APROX. 15MIN FROM PICNIC, BOTH HOTELS ARE IN A SAFE AREA, PLENTY OF PARKING, SECURITY AND OF COURSE PLENTY OF ROOMS, 
1- Comfort Inn O'hare
2175 E. Touhy Ave
Des Plaines, Il 60018
847-635-1300 
mention MAJESTICS CAR CLUB FOR DISCOUNT PRICE

2- Courtyard by Marriott Chicago O'Hare
2950 S. River Rd
Des Plaines, Il, 60018
847-824 7000


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263230
> *I know who served ALL the single pumps at the southside show. :biggrin: Bumper, what 22-23 times. Didn't see any other bumper checkin' goin' on.  Whats up Silver? What are we doin' in here? Sounds like there is going to be some nosin' up? :biggrin:  :biggrin: Looks like I might have to freshin' up the delta, and the ? :0  :0*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 6 2008, 07:13 PM~11278376
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THERE MIGHT BE A DIRTY SITTING


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Its Almost time!!!!!!!!....


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

lets see :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:rant: Less that *3* Weeks!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

almost time


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT 
:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 11 2008, 04:30 PM~11316330
> *TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 11 2008, 02:20 PM~11314725
> *almost time
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2008, 07:45 AM~11331693
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


what up man yall should come out to....


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

hno: :rant: :barf:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Were you bored at work today?????


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 13 2008, 08:42 PM~11337390
> *Were you bored at work today?????
> *


EXTREAMLY F-CKIN BORED....... and i hit 1000 post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

15 days to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

waddup allen !!!!!! how is it in a.k?????


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11347633
> *waddup allen !!!!!! how is it in a.k?????
> *


holy sh-t did you dust off the computer, dam bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11347627
> *15 days to go :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

14 to go :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 15 2008, 11:25 AM~11351248
> *14 to go :biggrin:
> *


so are yall going to bring out the new monte


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 15 2008, 11:46 AM~11351785
> *so are yall going to bring out the new monte
> *


we working on that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11361233
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

11 DAYS TO GO


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 18 2008, 11:58 PM~11378735
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

10 DAYS TO GO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 19 2008, 11:49 AM~11381942
> *10 DAYS TO GO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 19 2008, 12:49 PM~11381942
> *10 DAYS TO GO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT SHOULD BE A FUN ONE THIS YEAR..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11381958
> *IT SHOULD BE A FUN ONE THIS YEAR..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

time to *DO WORK!!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 20 2008, 02:12 AM~11387158
> *time to DO WORK!!!
> *


Looks like it's gonna be a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11389900
> *Looks like it's gonna be a good one. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11389900
> *Looks like it's gonna be a good one. :biggrin:
> *


9 DAYS LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

YUP 9 DAYS CANT WAIT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SO WHO IS COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

MUAAHAHAHAHA ....MUAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! hno:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 20 2008, 09:36 PM~11397547
> *SO WHO IS COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN   :biggrin:
> *


we'll leave that as a surprice just for you JOE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 20 2008, 09:12 PM~11397883
> *MUAAHAHAHAHA ....MUAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! hno:
> *


WHY YOU SO SCARED ITS NOT HOLLOWEEN YET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11398178
> *we'll leave that as a surprice just for you JOE
> *


THATS COOL ATLEAST I KNOW YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT ME :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 20 2008, 10:46 PM~11398203
> *THATS COOL ATLEAST I KNOW YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT ME :biggrin:
> *


YOU AND YOUR CREW SAID IT, " WE LOVE YOU MAJESTICS" remember that... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WELL I GOT BACK FROM IRAQ/KUWAIT JUST IN TIME, SHOULD BE MAKING THE TRIP


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 20 2008, 10:17 PM~11398534
> *YOU AND YOUR CREW SAID IT, " WE LOVE YOU MAJESTICS" remember that... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 20 2008, 07:36 PM~11397547
> *SO WHO IS COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN   :biggrin:
> *


its not looking good


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 21 2008, 07:34 AM~11400905
> *its not looking good
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 20 2008, 09:36 PM~11397547
> *SO WHO IS COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its 1 week 1 day away!!!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS CHITOWN and K.C. Just confirmed with jamal, ROLLIN videos will be at the show taping,so everyone come out and lets show them how the MIDWEST gets down.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11413127
> *MAJESTICS CHITOWN and K.C.          Just confirmed with jamal, ROLLIN videos will be at the show taping,so everyone come out and lets show them how the MIDWEST gets down.
> 
> 
> ...



YES ROLLIN WILL BE THERE AND WE WILL BE SELLING THE VIDEOS.
WILL HAVE ALL THE NEW ONES.
SO LOOK FOR MARTIN OR JOE TO GET YOURS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 22 2008, 09:24 PM~11413343
> *YES ROLLIN WILL BE THERE AND WE WILL BE SELLING THE VIDEOS.
> WILL HAVE ALL THE NEW ONES.
> SO LOOK FOR MARTIN OR JOE TO GET YOURS.
> *


So will i so hit us both up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!! LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THATS RIGHT!! 

HOMIE Jamal 'ROLLIN' is gonna be in CHI-Town for OUR MAJESTICS picnic on AUG. 30th!! So if you got what it takes to Rep your Club, get it out that day ...
AND PUT THAT ON TAPE!!!!!!



DISCLAIMER: ABSOLUTELY NO BULLSHIT WILL BE PUT ON THIS DVD, REAL TALK!!


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11413601
> *FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!!  LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS RIGHT!!
> ...


    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!! LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS RIGHT!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!! LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS RIGHT!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

MUAHAHAHA .. MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> > FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!! LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> > THATS RIGHT!!
> >
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11415077
> *Congrats you sell his DVD's, i just buy the bootlegs ..  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT WE WERE ON THE SAME PAGE TO MAKE THIS PICNIC ONE OF THE BEST ONE.

WHAT YOU TRYING TO DO .MAKE JAMAL NOT TO COMEBACK, WHEN YOU SUPPORT THOSE BOOTLEGS MOVIES.
HE GOT TO MAKE A LIVING TOO.

DIGA NO A LA PIRATERIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

correct me if im wrong but werent you guys sellin Truucha bootlegs when Nim was tryin to sell the real ones..LOLOL

viva la pirateria :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 08:08 PM~11415415
> *correct me if im wrong but werent you guys sellin Truucha bootlegs when Nim was tryin to sell the real ones..LOLOL
> 
> viva la pirateria :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS MY FIRST TIME SELLING MOVIES,IF YOU DIDNT KNOW


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 08:08 PM~11415415
> *correct me if im wrong but werent you guys sellin Truucha bootlegs when Nim was tryin to sell the real ones..LOLOL
> 
> viva la pirateria :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN ASK NIM HIMSELF,HOW MANY I BOUGHT FROM HIM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Real copies ...then yes it is..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

But on the Real ..lol... This is the first time Chicago will be on a dvd that is mainly taken over by west coast riders... so it will be a good one. Thats for sure.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11415437
> *Real copies ...then yes it is..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU JUST DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 08:13 PM~11415453
> *But on the Real ..lol... This is the first time Chicago will be on a dvd that is mainly taken over by west coast riders... so it will be a good one. Thats for sure..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TROUCHA WAS HERE BEFORE WE WHERE THERE ,IT WAS ON YOUR PICNIC TOO


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Yea i know that, but i meant Rollin DVD, he mainly films west coast ..


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 07:13 PM~11415453
> *But on the Real ..lol... This is the first time Chicago will be on a dvd that is mainly taken over by west coast riders... so it will be a good one. Thats for sure..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT !!! I JUST CONFIRMED THAT I WILL BE IN CHICAGO FILMING THIS PICNIC! BIG THANKS GOING OUT TO THE K.C AND CHICAGO CHAPTER MAJESTICS!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11415728
> *THATS RIGHT !!! I JUST CONFIRMED THAT I WILL BE IN CHICAGO FILMING THIS PICNIC! BIG THANKS GOING OUT TO THE K.C AND CHICAGO CHAPTER MAJESTICS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino_Gambino (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 22 2008, 02:54 PM~11413601
> *FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!!  LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS RIGHT!!
> ...



*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>should be good maybe he can show TRUUCHAS sell out ass how it's done*


----------



## Latino_Gambino (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11415476
> *TRUUCHA WAS HERE BEFORE WE WHERE THERE ,IT WAS ON YOUR PICNIC TOO
> *


----------



## Latino_Gambino (Aug 12, 2008)

_from the way everyones talking about the hopping going on here theres gonna be alotta_


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

pay you for what?????????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CRUZ ED61 (Aug 18, 2008)

PLAYERS 4 LIFE C.C JOLIET ,IL WILL BE THERE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > FORGET both you and your video sellin asses!! This aint Maxwell St.!! LOL... Lets make OUR own dvd with ROLLIN' and SELL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> > THATS RIGHT!!
> >
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*gonna be a good one*


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Aug 25 2008, 12:29 PM~11431593
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*TTFT*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

AARRRGGGHHH!! Its Almost time!!!!!!!!!!!! :loco:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

MIDWEST RULES


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11437040
> *MIDWEST RULES
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 26 2008, 02:41 AM~11437040
> *MIDWEST RULES
> *


:yes: :yes: And wagons are in the truck class. :0 :biggrin: 

Midwest rule # 2 no wieght. 

Ha ha just messing dogg can't wait to see all your rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

see ya guys there


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 25 2008, 10:48 PM~11437979
> *:yes:  :yes: And wagons are in the truck class. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Midwest rule # 2  no wieght.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Aug 26 2008, 03:57 AM~11438085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait it's gonna be a fun time for sure. :biggrin: 

MAJESTICS


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

IT SURE WILL BE A GOOD ONE .... HOPE EVERYONE IS READY ONLY 4 MORE DAYS.....


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

i plan on drivin my ride there to rep the M


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Aug 26 2008, 03:09 PM~11444184
> *i plan on drivin my ride there to rep the M
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Aug 26 2008, 05:09 PM~11444184
> *i plan on drivin my ride there to rep the M
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ok people here we go, TO ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING TO OUR Chicago PICNIC, I HAVE SET UP RESERVATIONS AT 2 HOTELS APROX. 15MIN FROM PICNIC, BOTH HOTELS ARE IN A SAFE AREA, PLENTY OF PARKING, SECURITY AND OF COURSE PLENTY OF ROOMS, 
1- Comfort Inn O'hare
2175 E. Touhy Ave
Des Plaines, Il 60018
847-635-1300 
mention MAJESTICS CAR CLUB FOR DISCOUNT PRICE

2- Courtyard by Marriott Chicago O'Hare
2950 S. River Rd
Des Plaines, Il, 60018
847-824 7000


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 27 2008, 11:19 AM~11450563
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 27 2008, 10:46 AM~11451225
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

RIDIN FROM FT WAYNE, IN TO BE THERE!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Aug 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11456644
> *RIDIN FROM FT WAYNE, IN TO BE THERE!!
> *


good thing GAS prices went down, better fill up now....


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

what time is the hop?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

no specific time, just pull up to who ever you wanna nose up to,, NO STICK OR RULER,,,, JUST STRAIGHT OUT NOSE IT UP AND HOP


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 27 2008, 12:33 AM~11448627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11457474
> *no specific time, just pull up to who ever you wanna nose up to,, NO STICK OR RULER,,,, JUST STRAIGHT OUT NOSE IT UP AND HOP
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 27 2008, 09:57 PM~11457474
> *no specific time, just pull up to who ever you wanna nose up to,, NO STICK OR RULER,,,, JUST STRAIGHT OUT NOSE IT UP AND HOP
> *


fuck that bring the stick m.f's think they hitting the moon and aint hittin no inches


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

We will think about it, but I highly doubt it. Everytime we have the stick there the crowd gets bad, and you end up with a bunch of drunk asses on the stick that cant tell the differance between 15" and 50" ... :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 28 2008, 07:53 AM~11459187
> *fuck that bring the stick m.f's think they hitting the moon and aint hittin no inches
> *


YEA THE STICK ITS BETTER,THAT WAY WILL SEE THE REAL # BEFORE ITS GET STUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 28 2008, 08:41 AM~11459916
> *YEA THE STICK ITS BETTER,THAT WAY WILL SEE THE REAL # BEFORE ITS GET STUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If it gets stuck.... leave it at HOME!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Aug 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11459938
> *If it gets stuck.... leave it at HOME!
> *


THATS WHAT I SAY :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU RIGHT,SO IM BRINGING ALL OF OUR CARS NONE GETS STUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 28 2008, 08:54 AM~11460011
> *THATS WHAT I SAY :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU RIGHT,SO IM BRINGING ALL OF OUR CARS NONE GETS STUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm loading the bikes in the truck right now. We will be leaving in a few hours. Hope to see all of you there.


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 28 2008, 02:39 PM~11463025
> *I'm loading the bikes in the truck right now. We will be leaving in a few hours. Hope to see all of you there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 28 2008, 08:53 AM~11459187
> *fuck that bring the stick m.f's think they hitting the moon and aint hittin no inches
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 28 2008, 10:05 AM~11459640
> *We will think about it, but I highly doubt it. Everytime we have the stick there the crowd gets bad, and you end up with a bunch of drunk asses on the stick that cant tell the differance between 15" and 50" ...  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Aug 28 2008, 06:10 PM~11463920
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

see you guys tomorrow,ya estamos aqui en Il.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2008, 08:17 AM~11469832
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the front bumper ,sometimes i think about taking my cady of just to see what it will do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 29 2008, 09:22 AM~11470625
> *whats up with the front bumper ,sometimes i think about taking my cady of just to see what it will do :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats in the past. The car will be back soon! you may get a few more inches out of the cady, remember it all in the pumps


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Aug 29 2008, 11:15 AM~11470995
> *Thats in the past. The car will be back soon! you may get a few more inches out of the cady, remember it all in the pumps
> *


ITS NOT FOR THE WEIGHT ITS BECAUSE IT BOTTOMS OUT AND IT TROWS OFF THE HOP.
THATS COOL THAT YOU GOING TO BRING IT BACK OUT.WE SOLD THE BLACK ONE THAT WE HAD,ITS IN LONDON NOW.SOME GUY CAME OUT HERE BOUGHT IT AND TOOK IT OUT THERE.


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 29 2008, 08:28 AM~11470229
> *see you guys tomorrow,ya estamos aqui en Il.
> *


Welcome to Chi-town


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Aug 29 2008, 03:56 PM~11473734
> *Welcome to Chi-town
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Well Riders, Ill see everyone out in the Chi tomorrow. Its supposed to be 85 Degrees, ALL Sunshine, so bring your sunblock !! 

Get ready for a full day of enjoyment, I will be at the front entrance in the morning, so I will see all of you there. Another thing I ask, Please Respect the Rules and Regulations. We want everyone to enjoy this picnic. 

SEE YOU ALL THERE. 

PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope you all have a great show, i wanted to go really bad but had to work :angry: Post them pics when you all get time. Later


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 28 2008, 07:53 AM~11459187
> *fuck that bring the stick m.f's think they hitting the moon and aint hittin no inches
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Aug 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11459938
> *If it gets stuck.... leave it at HOME!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 28 2008, 07:53 AM~11459187
> *fuck that bring the stick m.f's think they hitting the moon and aint hittin no inches
> *


You still brinin the fish tank and bean bag chair? , I orderer a case of cheetos. :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 28 2008, 08:41 AM~11459916
> *YEA THE STICK ITS BETTER,THAT WAY WILL SEE THE REAL # BEFORE ITS GET STUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it only gets stuck when i get drunk lol. look it got stuck and cp hit it in 3 hits unstuck. dont trip though it aint coming, either is the drop top tommy had other plans and we couldnt fill the other trailer, and as far as inches before we got stuck still higher


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

can someone give me the name of the park and zip code so I can mapquest it thanks


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

its on cicero and foster you can take 94 leaves you right outside the park


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think this is going to be the best weekend in chicago history.Majestics then Rollerz and then Monday everyone con la cruda oh boy :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2008, 11:41 PM~11476875
> *I think this is going to be the best weekend in chicago history.Majestics then Rollerz and then Monday everyone con la cruda oh boy :cheesy:
> *


SO TRUE ................................................................BUT ILL B WORKN


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

any pics?


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

the picnic was fun and thanks to the guys from so low for feeding me. see u guys at the R.O. picnic


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks to the big m for throwing another great picnic. the weather was perfect couldnt ask for a better day 


also thanks to solow riders for showing us some great hospitality


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Any more pics????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats with the bacon in this pic? never seen a lowrider before?





> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Aug 31 2008, 04:20 PM~11484053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks Majestics had a good time


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Aug 31 2008, 10:59 AM~11482992
> *thanks to the big m for throwing another great picnic. the weather was perfect couldnt ask for a better day
> also thanks to solow riders for showing us some great hospitality
> *


anytime


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Aug 31 2008, 08:59 AM~11482992
> *thanks to the big m for throwing another great picnic. the weather was perfect couldnt ask for a better day
> also thanks to solow riders for showing us some great hospitality
> *


your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A GOOD PICNIC...... WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AND WE WILL BE ROLLING TO NEXT YEARS PICNIC AS WELL. THANKS AGAIN HOMIES


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 31 2008, 08:12 PM~11486063
> *anytime
> *



i didnt know this was you cus berto always calls you b and then i saw your shirt say bibbs and i was like ok :biggrin: 

see you in a couple of weeks gonna have a blast at your picnic


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Sep 1 2008, 08:00 AM~11488731
> *THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A GOOD PICNIC...... WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AND WE WILL BE ROLLING TO NEXT YEARS PICNIC AS WELL. THANKS AGAIN HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

*and then the DRUNK !!!!!!!! *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 31 2008, 06:58 PM~11485554
> *whats with the bacon in this pic? never seen a lowrider before?
> *


THEY WERE HOPPIN' AND I GUESS THEY SAW THEM FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE LOT ALOT OF BACK BUMPER GOING ON :0 WHEREZ ALL THE PICZ AT? I TOOK WHAT I COULD AIN'T GOT NO MEMORY CARD LOL


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

more pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
i know you got them bones.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

My bad for being 3 days late on replying. Too much Partying over the weekend. 

I would like to Thank ALL you guys and girls that made it out to Chicago to our Majestics Picnic. It was a real good turnout. Good Hopping and real good Food!!! I want to thank my other Majestics brothers for showing up too. My KC brothers, Detroit, Westide Detroit, and even my AZ brothers who came to enjoy the day. 

Especially to all of our Chicago and MidWest riders who showed us support. 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Any pics of fine ass chi-town females?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Come on i know some one has some :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 2 2008, 03:18 PM~11499689
> *more pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> i know you got them bones.
> *


FOR REAL HOMIE I WAZ WAY TO FUCKED UP EVERYTHING I POSTED THAT'Z ALL I GOT LOL NICE METTING YOU HOMIE HAD A GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR I THINK I SNAPPED ON THE VIDEOZ THOUGH HAD TO TAKE A CRUIZE ON MY TRIKE WITH THAT CUBE BUMPIN' TO GET THAT LINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

somebody has to have more pic of the picnic.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------

